
Ask HN: Fun things to do in the Bay Area as someone new to the area? - arthurcolle
I&#x27;m here for work for a week and I&#x27;m staying in a nice Airbnb in Menlo Park about 5 minutes away from my company&#x27;s office! After the redeye yesterday I worked all day and then I slept for like 10 hours and then today just relaxed during the day and went to Oak + Violet and had some great food.<p>Pretty broad topic but if anyone has any suggestions I&#x27;m all ears!<p>I am thinking of going to SF tomorrow and exploring a bit.
======
sh87
Rent a bike from embarcadero. Ride it through golden gate stop by at
fisherman's wharf for some clam chowder and Ghirardelis for some dessert. Its
a great way to spend a day there.

------
chmielewski
Go to tamales point and see the tule elk before they are gone

------
DoreenMichele
Muir Woods has redwoods if you are into nature and hiking.

------
masonic
Do you have a car, or are you constrained to sites accessible by public
transportation?

~~~
algaeontoast
Just use ZipCar or SilverCar, they’re great for day trips and very affordable
if you don’t own a car.

